# convict help!!!



## depereo (Jul 11, 2011)

I have two convicts and recently one of them started to get the attention of the other one. To me the both look like females but can anyone tell what they think the sex of each one is? The one with the dark color is always following the light colored one if that is any help. Thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The orange belly generally indicates the fish is a female.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

looks like a couple of females to me.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

both femlaes. normal male convicts are dull


----------

